# HELP: Did I use too much cure?



## Mcarvino (Aug 18, 2018)

I know the answer is probably buried in a thread somewhere but i need an answer soon. I just began curing my first batch of beef jerky. I used the Cabelas open season jerky making kit with pre measured seasoning and cure. it comes in 3 pre measured portions each for a 5lb batch. I used 1 packet of seasoning and 1 pack of cure good for a 5lb batch. I used it however  for about 2.3lbs of meat. Will i die from consuming the finished product? anything i can do to compensate? its been curing for about 2 hours now.


----------



## zachd (Aug 20, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/too-much-cure.254741/


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 20, 2018)

Zachd beat me to this. Though if this is the type for ground beef you can't really do the pull it earlier and rinse. It's not likely this will make you sick but I suspect it'll be Salty.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 30, 2018)

Cure #1 is neutralized by heat.
Me, myself, and I would not be concerned about eating it.
Onward through the fog!

Pay attention to what you are doing henceforth.

Will you die? Yes, I believe you will. Not from eating your jerky, unless of course if you were to choke to death on it.
But you might die from stressing out about it.
Ultimately, we ALL die. I have not talked to anybody who got out of life alive.
(Although I have no doubt there are some on the Internet who _claim_ they have...)


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 30, 2018)

Add 2.7 more pounds of meat, wait a few days and see if everything is cured through.


----------

